# iPhone Call Recorder?



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Is there an iPhone call recorder app available yet?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Don't know, but check your local municipality on the legality of recording calls. The law varies from province to province.

According to this blog post, it is legal for Canadians to record in-Canada calls for personal or journalistic use (not commercial use) as long as the consent of the recorded party is obtained. Newfoundland has a somewhat different interpretation of privacy laws, and of course law-enforcement uses are a whole different story.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying something that I wasn't curious about.

So do to the lack of responses in relation to the call recorder, it's safe to say that one doesn't exist yet right?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It is completely legal for any Canadian taking part in a phone call to record the call. The federal law states that so long as one party knows about the recording it is legal. The Newfoundland privacy law specifically excludes this kind of recording and therefore does not apply (and the federal law might still take precedence--but that's moot).

No one in Canada has been charged with invading privacy for recording a call they take part in. There is no law against it.





chas_m said:


> Don't know, but check your local municipality on the legality of recording calls. The law varies from province to province.
> 
> According to this blog post, it is legal for Canadians to record in-Canada calls for personal or journalistic use (not commercial use) as long as the consent of the recorded party is obtained. Newfoundland has a somewhat different interpretation of privacy laws, and of course law-enforcement uses are a whole different story.


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

scandy said:


> Is there an iPhone call recorder app available yet?


I saw this...but it still says "coming soon." 

iXtension iLog 2.0

Could it be that the iPhone development kit specifically blocks this kind of feature?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

HowEver said:


> It is completely legal for any Canadian taking part in a phone call to record the call. The federal law states that so long as one party knows about the recording it is legal. The Newfoundland privacy law specifically excludes this kind of recording and therefore does not apply (and the federal law might still take precedence--but that's moot).
> 
> No one in Canada has been charged with invading privacy for recording a call they take part in. There is no law against it.


This is a lovely re-phrasing of what I said, but just repeats what I said.

Repeats what I said.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

chas_m said:


> This is a *lovely* re-phrasing of what I said, but just repeats what I said.
> 
> Repeats what I said.


Completely wrong. Except for the part I bolded and *underlined*.

You posted that the law varies from municipality to municipality.

It doesn't.

There is one law, the jurisdiction for which is, appropriately, federal.

I corrected your post with this information.

Again.


----------

